# Medicated Fet, Progesterone Pessaries and AF - BFN cycles.



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm driving myself   with reading up about whether progesterone pessaries will definitley delay AF or not.  

During my previous 2 ICSI cycles I've never reached OTD, AF always arrived around 10dp2dt.  I was on 200mg pessaries twice a day for those cycles.

On this (my first FET) I have managed to reach 12dp3dt with no sign of AF.  I am on 400mg pessaries twice a day this time so just trying to gauge whether it's more likely the pessaries holding back AF or if there is the slightest chance that the FET might have worked!  

Thanks

PC x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello you.... 

I didnt bleed with my bfn and nurses said it was the drugs and i eventually started bleeding 3 days after i stopped them, but I did bleed on my fresh cycle so i think it must depend on you.

Good luck x


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Starting another thread I see... tut tut, trying to get away from us lol

I think that the drugs can hold off your AF, but nothing will stop the old lady from coming if that is what the body wants, I have bleed twice now on the drugs before OTD on the same dose, there is hope honey.

I stopped the drugs yesterday, but AF was in full swing by then xxx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Also the drugs are to support the embryo in the early stages, once implanted the embryo produces it's own goodies lol, natural BFP's don't have any drugs, these are to ensure that you don't miscarry early hun extra protection, keep postive xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey purple

Keep the positive vibes going!    

Sabah


----------

